# Nisan GTR vs BMW M3 vs Porsche 911 GT3



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm at work, so I can't watch it. Let me know what happens. 

http://www.autoblog.com/2008/02/25/video-nissan-gt-r-vs-bmw-m3-vs-porsche-911-gt3/


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

SmoothCruise said:


> I'm at work, so I can't watch it. Let me know what happens.
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2008/02/25/video-nissan-gt-r-vs-bmw-m3-vs-porsche-911-gt3/


Very nice:thumbup: Looks like that Skyline is quite hard to beat for the money:thumbup:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

:aty:
x2 !!!


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I'd take the GT3. I don't care how fast the GT-R is. Assuming money isn't an object, you can't beat a GT3 for fun-ness factor. IMO, driving a GT-R fast as hell would get boring after a while due to its subdued nature.


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)

I'd take a GT3 over the m3 or skyline gtr anyday. Maybe because I am biased and a huge porsche nut, or maybe they are just better. Nothing like squeezing 415hp out of a 6 cylinder motor.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Ryan M said:


> I'd take a GT3 over the m3 or skyline gtr anyday. Maybe because I am biased and a huge porsche nut, or maybe they are just better. Nothing like squeezing 415hp out of a 6 cylinder motor.


The GT-R has to be pushing 500hp+ out of a V6. 

I get your point though. GT3 is naturally aspirated and much more fun.

BTW, is that guy really short or does he like to be that close?


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)

BmW745On19's said:


> The GT-R has to be pushing 500hp+ out of a V6.
> 
> I get your point though. GT3 is naturally aspirated and much more fun.
> 
> BTW, is that guy really short or does he like to be that close?


:rofl:
I was wondering the same thing. His knees are all up in that dashboard's business:rofl:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Ryan M said:


> :rofl:
> I was wondering the same thing. His knees are all up in that dashboard's business:rofl:







rally driver type :dunno:


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)

HW said:


> rally driver type :dunno:


The guy in this vid has a dog shifter, no clutch. He can sit as close as he wants. I don't know how the other guy heel toed sitting that close.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

HW said:


> rally driver type :dunno:


I am guessing he is Indian because he keeps nodding his head:rofl:


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Ryan M said:


> I'd take a GT3 over the m3 or skyline gtr anyday. Maybe because I am biased and a huge porsche nut, or maybe they are just better. Nothing like squeezing 415hp out of a 6 cylinder motor.


If I wanted to win a race then I would take the Skyline but if I wanted a car for looks and style along with quality then the Porsche wins hands down:thumbup:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

GT3 owner gets hands on GT-R :rofl:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/92347-so-i-drove-gtr-today-thanks-ben.html



> The road suddenly clears and I have a good view so I bury the throttle and.....OMGGGG holy **** this thing is fast! I mean, REALLY fast. Porsche GT3? Forget it, doesn***8217;t have the torque. 997 Turbo? We***8217;ll stop later and wait for it to catch up. This car is truly, sensationally fast and I have a sudden understanding when Chris Harris calls it a baby Veyron.
> 
> Any gear, any speed, press the LOL pedal and your back compresses all the layers of fat from your back, out of your ears in a way that***8217;ll have you reciting school assembly hymns for the love of god. My fear for my license keeps me at bay ***8211; I***8217;ll save the top figures for the Autobahn or the circuit.


 :rofl:


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)

Of course the nissan is going to be faster in a straight line. The GT3 isn't designed for that. It's for hard track use. It's designed to take the punishment lap after lap and be able to provide repeatable results each and every time, whether it's one single lap or a 24 hour endurance race. If you are looking to just go fast, then I guess I would take the nissan. If you plan on racing all the time I would go with the porsche. Also, there are many sources that have tested the 0-60 on the gt3 at 4.0 seconds, certainly no slouch.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Ryan M said:


> Of course the nissan is going to be faster in a straight line. The GT3 isn't designed for that. It's for hard track use. It's designed to take the punishment lap after lap and be able to provide repeatable results each and every time, whether it's one single lap or a 24 hour endurance race. If you are looking to just go fast, then I guess I would take the nissan. If you plan on racing all the time I would go with the porsche. Also, there are many sources that have tested the 0-60 on the gt3 at 4.0 seconds, certainly no slouch.


edmund's did 0-60 in 3.3 seconds :yikes:


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

Hey, the GT-R isn't designed just for straight line driving either. 

I don't find the GT3 definitively better in any aspect, just a different approach to the same goal.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I wonder if you could take a GT-R on a track against a Porsche and if it would break while the GT3 would keep going while the GT-R is smoking/overheating/whatever.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

BmW745On19's said:


> I wonder if you could take a GT-R on a track against a Porsche and if it would break while the GT3 would keep going while the GT-R is smoking/overheating/whatever.


i'm just wondering if the GT-R will get banned again for dominating the race circuits. 

also interestingly, Cosworth was a co-developer of this new VR38VETT engine which is based on the Le Mans VRH35L twin turbo V8 but with 2 less cylinders.

http://www.themotorreport.com.au/1845/2008-nissan-gt-r-to-feature-v38vett-developed-with-cosworth/


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)

HW said:


> edmund's did 0-60 in 3.3 seconds :yikes:


Reread my post, I said gt3, not gtr.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Ryan M said:


> Reread my post, I said gt3, not gtr.


yes. i know you meant GT3. just adding the GT-R number as a reference.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

should be interesting to see how the gt500 gt-r fair

http://www.autoblog.com/2008/01/11/nissans-jgtc-gt500-gt-r-officially-unveiled-in-tokyo/


----------

